# DUE - DUET Group



## Aussiejeff (10 June 2005)

Hmm.

Looks like DUE has broken through Tech/a's resistance level of $2.50. Very strong buyer support v sellers too. 

The fundamentals of this utility company look very strong to me (being backed by Macquarie Infrastucture and AMP) and the assets and partnerships seem top notch too. I think one of Warren Buffet's tips was that the best companies to buy into are those that will "last forever". I personally think this one is shaping up that way for the future.

So, I HOLD plenty at this stage - they make up a good percentage of my share trading portfolio. Hopefully they are good for the longer term come hell or high water economies-wise! 

I believe an announcement regarding the final dividend for this financial year should be coming in the next couple of weeks. Does any one else hold? If so, do you see long term value in DUE? 

As always, these opinions are purely based on my own research. No ramping intended....

AJ


----------



## Dutchy3 (24 October 2007)

*Re: DUE - Diversified Utility & Energy Trusts*

Good enough for a move back to 3.80 + ?

I'm Long and some more words to make up 100 + some more ... and more


----------



## Hedders (7 June 2009)

Can anyone share a quantitative opinion on the price of Due Group (DUE) shares? Analysts seem to be all over the place on this one, so I'm none the wiser. It looks as if they have a debt problem despite the capital raising in May. I've seen the share price oscillate up and down over the past 2 months, leaving it pretty much where it was in the middle of April. I'd appreciate any insights!

PS- I couldn't find a thread on Duet, so I'm wondering if I've overlooked one, or if Duet is seen as a bit of a boring dud


----------



## imiyakawa (7 June 2009)

Seems to be trending slightly up since the march rally. Question yourself as to why this stock has gone up so slightly whilst most others have been on fire since March. 

Dividend yield is 0.83%, P/E Ratio is 56.41. Yuck.

look @ ur technical indicators


----------



## Hedders (7 June 2009)

Thanks for that- where did you get your P/E and yield figures from? The ones I've seen are different to these, that's all.


----------



## imiyakawa (8 June 2009)

bigcharts.com
free, web-based charting website complete with many indicators. 
Also your online stockbroker should have all this information available. 

imo theres better stocks and even if u were to go for this stock it'd be really bad timing to enter right now (3-6-10 Moving Average and parabolic sar say sell.. some other indicators haven't gone off yet)

There's an obvious up trend happening and it has broken the 1.20 resistance but i think its in overbought territory atm. i guess wait for a bit of a correction, perhaps a week (keep monitoring), and then for your buy indicators to signal a buy. Also see where the pullback finds support. If the pullback is high compared to the previous 1.5 month trading range the up trend will probably continue. 

wait for someone more experienced to read this thread and comment though. I've 1 week of research and no experience. While I don't think my opinion is misinformed there's probably things I'm overlooking.


----------



## exgeo (20 October 2009)

From FNArena website............................................................................................


> DUE - DIVERSIFIED UTILITY AND ENERGY TRUSTS
> BA-Merrill Lynch rates DUE as Buy, Medium Risk - With Duquesne facing a possible credit downgrade, the broker suspects a recapitalisation is likely over the next six months. Nevertheless the broker believes DUET has enough cash to inject around $100m into Duquesne while still covering capex and distribution commitments.
> The broker expects DUET's currently attractive 12% forward yield to compress over time, but growth potential and defensiveness add to DUET's charm. Buy retained.
> 
> ...


----------



## eunza (3 August 2010)

Heres a quick look at the DUE 2 hr Chart using RCD method:

The current DUE chart is a good example of a consistent wide swing -  

Check out the middle chart first (RCD - pink/blue) We have a established bullish trend with support at the circled arrows - At each of these reversal points the RCD turns and heads in the opposite direction.  When the Pink tracks lower and through centre line the breakout/SPupside plays out. 

I've sectioned the price chart into 3 upward breakouts on the upper chart. (3rd section is the current play) compare the upwards price pressure here to charts below it. 
RCD - Pink downwards pushes - 
RSI - Blue upwards pushes - 
Volume - increases in the later stages

Now if you look at the current level of the RCD we are crossing the Centre line, starting a price uptrend and RSI uptrend.

So DUE is currently showing signs of a price breakout.


----------



## eunza (5 August 2010)

quick update:

Looks to be playing out so far - can't see any weakness as yet on 4hr.

Volume looking good too.


----------



## eunza (10 August 2010)

The indicators have failed on my RSCD charts - This would be an exit point on a trade for me.

included are 1 hr / 30 min charts

From here the action could go either way however my general rule of thumb is - if I wouldn't trade this as a brand new entry then I won't just hold to hope that it turns back around.  I'll usually take them off my shortlist watchlist to make sure I don't get hung up on or attached to prior trades


----------



## tinhat (5 April 2014)

Is there anyone that owns or follows this stock that can explain the business model? Thompson consensus forecasts from comsec:


```
2013 	2014 	2015 	2016
EPS 	6.0 	7.7 	6.6 	9.6
DPS 	16.5 	17.0 	17.5 	18.0
```

Looking at their Dec 2013 interim report:

Revenue $600m
EBITDA $395m
Interest expense $220m
Amortisation & Depreciation expense $137m


----------



## Ves (5 April 2014)

tinhat said:


> Is there anyone that owns or follows this stock that can explain the business model? Thompson consensus forecasts from comsec:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Fairly sure it is has to do with the reporting requirements under the Aust Accounting Standards in relation to controlling and non-controlling interests.    There are a few entities involved in the Duet Group,  and they do not fully own all of them,  so that may affect the P & L figures.

The investor presentations have a more reliable view of "cash available for distribution."


----------



## WRiley (29 November 2016)

I'm getting interested with this one. But that thing about the EPS vs the DPS does get me a bit worried, if they are paying out more than they earn.


----------



## skc (29 November 2016)

WRiley said:


> I'm getting interested with this one. But that thing about the EPS vs the DPS does get me a bit worried, if they are paying out more than they earn.




EPS is just an accounting construct. You want to check free cash flow against dividend paid.

Take FY16 for instance.

Operating cashflow = $908m
capex = -392m

Free cashflow ~$500m

Dividends paid = $380m

So for this year dividend is covered by cash. 

However This wasn't the case in FY15 where op cashflow of $755m didn't cover capex of $501m + dividend of $280m.

You'd probably need to consult management's future capex profile to see how well dividend is covered going forward.

This obviously doesn't consider debt repayment.


----------



## WRiley (29 November 2016)

skc said:


> EPS is just an accounting construct. You want to check free cash flow against dividend paid.
> 
> Take FY16 for instance.
> 
> ...




Good explanations there, thank you. In yr explanations above, you did not mention how much is the Operating Expenditure, ie the day to day running expenses of the business. If this is sizeable, it may eat up a chunk of the Operating Cashflow too.

I think for FY15, they utilized available cashflow (retained earnings) from previous years to top-up their dividend payments,...


----------



## skc (29 November 2016)

WRiley said:


> Good explanations there, thank you. In yr explanations above, you did not mention how much is the Operating Expenditure, ie the day to day running expenses of the business. If this is sizeable, it may eat up a chunk of the Operating Cashflow too.
> 
> I think for FY15, they utilized available cashflow (retained earnings) from previous years to top-up their dividend payments,...




Let me clarify that the operating cashflow I posted was net operating cashflow... i.e. after expense and interest payments. It's the number you'd get by looking at their cashflow statement in the annual report.

Note that I've only spent 2 minutes on this so do your own due diligence.


----------



## WRiley (30 November 2016)

skc said:


> Let me clarify that the operating cashflow I posted was net operating cashflow... i.e. after expense and interest payments. It's the number you'd get by looking at their cashflow statement in the annual report.
> 
> Note that I've only spent 2 minutes on this so do your own due diligence.




Thank you, skc,... this clears up the thing then. Appreciated the study,...


----------



## System (18 May 2017)

On May 17th, 2017, DUET Company Limited, DUET Investment Holdings Limited, DUET Finance Limited and DUET Finance Trust, (together the "Group") was removed from the ASX's official list at the request of the Group pursuant to Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement by which CK William Australia Bidco Pty Ltd acquired all of the issued shares in each of DUET Company Limited, DUET Investment Holdings Limited and DUET Finance Limited, and all of the units in DUET Finance Trust.


----------

